# CUT IN MY BC



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

IS IT POSSIBLE TO PATCH A SMALL CUT IN A BLADDERLESS BC OR IS IT PRETTY MUCH RUINED. CUT IS ABOUT HALF INCH LONG


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending on the location of the tear and the overall condition of the BC, they can sometimes be repaired. Best bet is to take to a good shop and get professional advise.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *sbarrow (7/26/2009)*IS IT POSSIBLE TO PATCH A SMALL CUT IN A BLADDERLESS BC OR IS IT PRETTY MUCH RUINED. CUT IS ABOUT HALF INCH LONG


I'm sure it can be fixed with some glue. Give MBT a call. 850-455-7702


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

depends on the type....I repaired a puncture with a pool liner repair kit....the repair has to be able to stretch as the bladder inflates.....I did however buy a new bladder as my life does depend on returning to the point of entry to the water....Good luck...

Clint


----------

